# 721 delivery status



## GaryK

I ordered a 721 from Dish Depot like a lot of others. However I assume I am at the end of the list (ordered July 1). I was just wondering if anyone is receiving there units yet?


Gary...


----------



## John Corn

Welcome Gary, 
I'm like you Gary, at the bottom 
I haven't heard of anymore being shipped out other than the first small bunch of them when Scott got his.


----------



## Doug E

Hi Gary! I talked to Mark this morning...he was supposed to receive 12 or so 721 units today, two more shipments next week.

I ordered 6/19, no unit for me as yet. Mark said he should have all orders filled in 2 - 3 weeks if shipments to him keep coming like they have.


----------



## SParker

I ordered mine on July 3rd so I would assume I should get mine in 2 weeks if my calculations are correct.


----------



## Kagato

I ordered mine on MAY 31st from Dish Depot and haven't heard a peep on delivery date. I ordered just the STB since I'm an existing customer. I wonder if Dish made more Dish500+PVR721 combos.


----------



## SParker

hrmmm I would check with Dish Depot Kagato maybe your order somehow got lost or something. I hope it doesn't take that long to get mine!


----------



## Frapp

> _Originally posted by GaryK _
> *I ordered a 721 from Dish Depot like a lot of others. However I assume I am at the end of the list (ordered July 1). I was just wondering if anyone is receiving there units yet?
> 
> Gary... *


Dish Network stated several weeks ago to dealers that the 721,s would be out in June in very limited quantities. Why these people ( D.D. ) allow pre-orders on product they know will take months to fill is beyond me.

The two to three weeks that you guys were told will be more like several weeks to say the least.

I would look around at other online places instead of waiting. The 721.s should be showing up at other dealers by now and as usual, other online guys are cheaper than D.D. most of the time.


----------



## SParker

I hope your info is incorrect but who knows.



> _Originally posted by Frapp _
> *
> 
> Dish Network stated several weeks ago to dealers that the 721,s would be out in June in very limited quantities. Why these people ( D.D. ) allow pre-orders on product they know will take months to fill is beyond me.
> 
> The two to three weeks that you guys were told will be more like several weeks to say the least.
> 
> I would look around at other online places instead of waiting. The 721.s should be showing up at other dealers by now and as usual, other online guys are cheaper than D.D. most of the time. *


----------



## SParker

I did a search and found http://shop.store.yahoo.com/satelliteone/dis721satrec.html he claims that they ship next day but a $40 charge for replacing a receiver and no trade ins


----------



## LarryH

I ordered mine from DishDepot on 5/20/02 and mine hasn't shipped yet. Hopefully, there aren't too many people ahead of me in line.


----------



## SParker

ugh slightly longer then 2-3 weeks. But the question is were you even quoted a shipping time frame when you ordered?


----------



## Jacob S

Thats why you should not order in advance, it does you no good because you could find another source to get them sooner by the time they do arrive. Going to a local retailer is the best way to go because they can get it in the next day or two.


----------



## LarryH

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *ugh slightly longer then 2-3 weeks. But the question is were you even quoted a shipping time frame when you ordered? *


I wasn't quoted the 2-3 week estimate until 6/30/02 (probably the same as everyone else). Due to the limited number of first-run 721's, it appears that the "pre-order" didn't save me any time after all. No big deal - I've been waiting since last year for this unit. What's another couple of weeks? :shrug:


----------



## SParker

Yeah I will wait too. I am sure what Mark at DD is quoting us is accurate. I can wait. Besides its a better deal than any local dealer will give me I am sure plus I doubt they accept trade-in's


----------



## Frapp

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Thats why you should not order in advance, it does you no good because you could find another source to get them sooner by the time they do arrive. Going to a local retailer is the best way to go because they can get it in the next day or two. *


Agreed ......

A sales rep at one of the Echostar offices on the east coast remarked to me back in May that they were told to try and keep the bulk of the 721,s away from the internet dealers and flow them to local guys.

This is not the first time I have hear this type remark on a new Echostar unit though :shrug:


----------



## LarryH

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *Yeah I will wait too. I am sure what Mark at DD is quoting us is accurate. I can wait. Besides its a better deal than any local dealer will give me I am sure plus I doubt they accept trade-in's *


I agree. I'm happy with the feedback that I've been getting from Mark at DD. He's at the mercy of E and doesn't have any control of when the 721's show up at his door. The 2-3 week estimate that he's currently quoting is from E. Hopefully, E will meet their next delivery schedule.


----------



## SParker

just for giggles I called that Satellite One place and on their yahoo store it says "availability usually next business day" and the lady said they were expecting some in either today or Friday. They also charge $549. But no free 2nd day nor do they accept trade ins. Which DD does and it doesn't matter that my receivers are 3 years old that I am trading in.


I just called the local dealer I bought the 301 from and he said "they arent available to him yet" and asked what he was going to charge and he didn't remember so I said I heard they were around $549 and he said "oh at least that". Then I called another local dealer and she said she didn't have any in yet and I asked what they were going to charge and she said "$539 for the receiver and Dish and $489 for the receiver by itself" I told her that must be the cost to them before markup, and she said they charge what it costs for them. So if true $489 wow that's a deal but I think she was wrong.


----------



## John Corn

Shawn, I'm with you, I bet the $489.00 price is wrong. Not a bad idea, if ya find one you could cancel your preorder.


----------



## SParker

I'll probably just stay put. It will give my time to pay more on my credit card


----------



## LarryH

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *I'll probably just stay put. It will give my time to pay more on my credit card  *


Me too! I have already saved $50 by buying the 721 and a quad together from DD. Even if the $489 price is correct, it would only save me $10. Also, I've heard nothing but good feedback about DD. Buying from a "recommended" dealer is definately worth a little extra money.


----------



## SParker

I haven't ever bought anything from Dish Depot before but I am going by all the recommendations from the guy's here. So I could possibly have one by the end of the week from Satellite One if I ordered one from there but I am not going to do that. I just hope E* inundates DD with 721's in the next couple days


----------



## SParker

I just got this email update from DD for those who didn't get one, sounds like good news:

Dear Dish Depot Members,

We will begin shipping a large amount of 721s beginning Friday and continue through next week with hopes of having all Preorders and current orders filled within 2 weeks. We are contacting individuals via email to verify orders, which in some cases have moved individuals up in queue due to cancellations. Thanks for your patience.

A non-preorder item, The Model 508 (Same as the 501 but with the 80GB Hard Drive = 70hrs of record time) will be available for shipping Monday from The Dish Depot Store. Limited Time Sale Price of $299 with Free Shipping!

DISHPro Twin LNBFs are also in stock and will make for easy multiple receiver installations once the DISHPro 34 Switches begin to ship in a couple weeks.


----------



## LarryH

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *... Then I called another local dealer and she said she didn't have any in yet and I asked what they were going to charge and she said "$539 for the receiver and Dish and $489 for the receiver by itself" I told her that must be the cost to them before markup, and she said they charge what it costs for them. So if true $489 wow that's a deal but I think she was wrong. *


I just logged in to allsat.com and found that their 721 price for "new Dish customers" is $489 (existing customers pay $529). If I had to guess, I'd say that she quoted you the "new customer" price.


----------



## John Corn

I placed my order on 6/11.


----------



## SParker

Never thought of that, but that is probably it.



> _Originally posted by LarryH _
> *
> 
> I just logged in to allsat.com and found that their 721 price for "new Dish customers" is $489 (existing customers pay $529). If I had to guess, I'd say that she quoted you the "new customer" price. *


----------



## motjes2

I just called dishdepot and confirmed that my 721 will ship on monday and I should have it by Wednesday. I also called allsat.com and they have 721s available. by the way I was number caller number 81 in my pre-order with dishdepot. If you made a pre-order, I suggest you to call or get one from allsat.com.


----------



## John Corn

motjes2, do you remember when you placed your order?


----------



## SParker

John is Allsat temping you too?  I am trying to resist


----------



## SParker

I just looked and it would only be 12 dollars more and ground would get here in 2 days... TEMPTING


----------



## marshalk

I called www.satelliteone.com this morning and they actually had a 721 in stock. It went out ups to me today, along with the necessary switch. According to the ups tracking it should be here Monday. ohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboyohboy


----------



## SParker

they only had one in stock or multiple units?


----------



## marshalk

I got mine, and being the selfish sob that I am I didn't check what their stock was (inset your favorite smiley here). Give them a call at 888.430.3474. They seemed helpful and knowledgable, said they were going to ship today and then emailed me the ups tracking number to show that it did in fact ship as they said it would. Can't beat that. Of course for all I know an empty box will arrive and the phone will be disconnected...but it felt right when I called.


----------



## SParker

nah I have heard of them before I think.


----------



## motjes2

John, I placed the pre-order in the beginning of may (I think)!


----------



## LarryH

> _Originally posted by motjes2 _
> *John, I placed the pre-order in the beginning of may (I think)! *


I'm right behind him (ordered 5/20/02) and mine is expected to go out Monday or Tuesday. :righton:


----------



## Frapp

> _Originally posted by marshalk _
> *I got mine, and being the selfish sob that I am I didn't check what their stock was (inset your favorite smiley here). Give them a call at 888.430.3474. They seemed helpful and knowledgable, said they were going to ship today and then emailed me the ups tracking number to show that it did in fact ship as they said it would. Can't beat that. Of course for all I know an empty box will arrive and the phone will be disconnected...but it felt right when I called. *


No worry mate .....

Satellite One has been around longer than most of the online Dish companies. They are very reputable and never even spammed the H**L out of the Newsgroups years ago like the beloved owners of D.D.


----------



## marshalk

Sure glad I didn't pre-order...it appears I will have mine before some folks who ordered over a month ago. (insert gloating smiley here)


----------



## Guest

I ordered a PVR 721 from allsat.com yesterday (7/11) and they shipped it today (7/12). Cancelled my dishdepot order that I made on 7/5.


----------



## LarryH

Mine just shipped from DD. Be here on Tuesday. That's a couple of days faster than they estimated. Maybe some of these cancellations moved me up on the list


----------



## motjes2

I just receive confirmation from UPS that I will get mine delivered by Tuesday from DD. I called back in early may and I was number 81 in their waiting list.


----------



## SParker

Yeah all you people that are anxious can move us DD people up on the list!


----------



## John Corn

WooooHooooo, Just got an email that mine shipped today. :righton:


----------



## Kagato

Mine will be at my door tomorrow. Time to get the ladder out and my spool of RG-6QS. Of course it doesn't help my main HDTV was water damaged last month. The "good neighbor" company is taking their sweet time getting out here.


----------



## Craig Fogus

Mine will be here Wed., 7/17


----------



## SParker

Craig when did you order yours?


----------



## Jacob S

Thats why it is not always good to preorder items unless it is from the manufacturer when there are so many retailers for the product. It depends on the situation. With a product shortage that does not help situations either.

Are there more 721's selling than 501's when they first came out or about the same or less?


----------



## Greg Haynes

WooHoo mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, 7/17. I preordered mine on 6/27.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

Make sure that after you get your 721's to post a review of it here.  We here at DBStalk.COM feel that everyones opinion is more valuable then just one opinion!

Your opinion can help shape the future of the product!

Congrats to all you new 721 owners!


----------



## Craig Fogus

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *Craig when did you order yours? *


I ordered mine on 6/16/02


----------



## LarryH

> _Originally posted by Greg Haynes _
> *WooHoo mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow, 7/17. I preordered mine on 6/27. *


Looks like DD has now filled most of the June preorders. Is there anyone out there who ordered from DD later than 6/27 and has received a shipping confirmation?


----------



## SParker

I ordered on 7/3 so I am expecting something very soon, I will let you know when I get something.


----------



## ctorrence

I ordered my 721 from DD on 6/30, and UPS is scheduled to deliver it on 7/22. I can't wait!


----------



## rjenkins

I ordered mine from allsat.com on 7/11, got here this morning (7/18).


----------



## Craig Fogus

I got mine yesterday, and I have it running now!  It's awesome!


----------



## SParker

I got charged by DD a few hours ago or at least $549 was taken from my available credit so I would assume they shipped it today! Yippee!!


----------



## Doug E

Ordered mine on 6/19 from DD, received it yesterday (July 17)


----------



## SParker

ok ordered mine on 7/3 and it shipped today and will have it Tuesday! Yippee!


----------



## MediaMills

Ordered on 6/27 from Dish Depot and received it on 6/17. 

Now I have to change out two SW21s for a SW64 and run another sat line before I can play...


----------



## TerryC

> _Originally posted by MediaMills _
> *Ordered on 6/27 from Dish Depot and received it on 6/17.
> 
> Now that's service! *


----------



## SParker

so fast that it entered a black hole and time warped to 10 days before he even ordered it!


----------

